# Blower Fan Motor



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Does anyone know the part number for the blower fan motor with A/C.
I'm trying to look for a Delco OEM motor with a date code in late Nov or early Dec of 1966
Also, are the cooling holes for the cooling hose the only difference? I found one on Ebay but the person selling it says it is for a Non-A/C.
The other question is, can these units be rebuilt? They look like they are a sealed unit.
The non-A/C is 5044555 also found a 5044559. I'm not sure if these numbers are correct.
Thanks Again


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, the cooling tube hole is the only difference I'm aware of. 
I'll check my bin, I know I have a few blowers just not sure of exact dates.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Just checked and they are all NON-AC


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I don’t know if this will help. This is my 67 with A/C. I am pretty sure it is original. Those are 8s after the 7, 788 8 A 26 3. I didn’t see any other numbers on the motor.


----------

